

Ask HN: Become a freelancer/contractor or keep working on product in free time? - alinajaf

Hi all,<p>After reading through the recent thread on freelancer rates
(http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3420203) I'm once again considering making
a go of freelancing, but am worried that it will take my focus away from the
product I'm building in my free time. Here's my situation:<p>I'm 26 and I have an awesome day job. We do rails consulting
and I'm surrounded by incredibly bright people in very good working conditions. There's really 
nothing to complain about. The pay is good, but not enough for me to save for
anything substantial before I turn 30 (or fulfill my goal of moving back to
Japan with my wife before I turn 30 either).<p>To achieve my goals, last May I started work in my free time on a side
project ((blog.)japanalicious.com). It's subscription-based app that helps you
learn to read Japanese. I'm not convinced that it will be the product that will
help me achieve my income goals but it's serving to teach me a hell of a lot
about building/desigining a product and marketing. Because it's in my free time,
it's like a startup in ultra-slow motion; sometimes it feels like I'm making
hardly any progress and that perceived momentum is important for morale.<p>At the same time, freelancing/contracting/consulting is something that I think I
could be good at. I'm not afraid of networking with clients, figuring out how to
provide value and then charging accordingly for delivering it. I may be
overconfident with this, but I'm pretty sure that given a couple of years I
could build up enough of a client base and savings to move back to Japan and
do remote work exclusively.<p>I read a lot of comments from people on HN who have apparently decades more
experience and I keep seeing the theme of 'transitioning to selling my own
products'. If the end goal is to make your own products, then perhaps I should
just keep working on the products and skip the contracting/consulting phase
entirely? This obviously assumes that I am extremely lucky and japanalicious (or
one of my next few ideas) is successful in making me in the region of 10,000 USD
per month.<p>So for those experienced technical consultants/freelancers, in my situation what
would you do? If you could go back in time to your 26-year-old self, would you
just focus on building products or would you still go the route of freelancing
first?<p>Thanks in advance for all feedback.
======
amourgh
I work as a consultant and a CTO for two people startup building a
product(asp.net mvc,sql server).Here is what i'm doing : Week days:work for
two hours /day on the product no matter what(early on the day or after
cosulting job hours). Saturday: 8 hours on the product.

the difference beteen me and you is that i have a cofounder taking care of the
marketing ,business side.May be you need your wife help on that or get a
cofounder and give hime some equity.

